

Unable to login into Delicious and 404s on profile pages - sairamkunala

Is it just me or is delicious unable to be used for everyone.<p>I am seeing pages like https://delicious.com/tom ( A random user) throw 404s (soft 200 status). Is there a known outage ?<p>No information or response from @Delicious or @Delicious Help
======
kirillzubovsky
Give kippt.com a try. It's a way better service. (disclaimer: the founders are
my friends.)

~~~
sairamkunala
kippt is more like read-later service, not a bookmarking service like
Delicious

~~~
bayouborne
..better a read-later than a read not-at-all service.

Seriously, Delicious has been on a slow slide downhill since before Yahoo
abandoned it. One would have expected the new owners to try to reinvigorate
it, but they seem more intrigued by the possibility of dressing it up in hopes
of doing another Instagram, instead of actually improving the service. The
Bookmarking action [when it works, currently for me ~70% of the time] takes
4-10 seconds regardless of the quality of connection. It's frustrating.

Google, or someone here, please take up the mantle. We need a fast, reliable
service with a data-driven UI on which everyone can get aboard.

